# York Exotic Pet and Reptile Show



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending tomorrow and will have a huge selection of captive bred Dart Frogs. This is a fairly new show and hope its worth the drive below is a list of Frogs that we will have available

Arena Blanca
Chazuta
Tarapoto
Vanzolini
Southern Variabilis
Benedicta
Matecho
Patricia
Bakhuis
Oyapock
Green Sirensis
Citronella
Azureus
Brazilian Yellow Head

Maybe a few others, hope to see you there


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott...a NEW show! Closer to home...can you provide more information?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Judy 
The address is 335 Carlisle Ave York, Pa 17404 they have a Facebook page and a website I believe? Yorkreptilepetexpo.com


----------

